# Stuffed peppers always too 'dry'



## nekom (Oct 3, 2009)

I usually make my stuffed peppers with rice, and I use uncooked rice.  I've seen recipes calling for both uncooked and `cooked to package directions'.  On top of that today I'll be using ground buffalo instead of ground beef, which is a bit of a leaner meat so I'm worried it will be even more dry.  What are my best options to moisten them up a bit?  Will cooking the rice first (I've never tried this) accomplish this?  Will cooked rice mix in to the raw meat mix ok?  Would adding something else be better?  Perhaps honey or molasses or an egg or two?    Any ideas would be appreciated.  Also I'm probably going to be doing this in the slow cooker, will that alone help?  I usually bake them.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 3, 2009)

Partially cook the rice, that way, it will retain its shape better when cooked in the pepper. Do you use a tomato sauce? You could add some tomato paste to the mix to add moisture. If you want a sweet flavor, you could add the honey or molasses. The egg might give it an odd texture, maybe just use one.


----------



## nekom (Oct 3, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> Partially cook the rice, that way, it will retain its shape better when cooked in the pepper. Do you use a tomato sauce? You could add some tomato paste to the mix to add moisture. If you want a sweet flavor, you could add the honey or molasses. The egg might give it an odd texture, maybe just use one.



 Yes I usually use a can or 2 of pasta sauce.  Most of the recipes I've seen call for some combination of diced whole tomatos and tomato sauce or paste, but I've not really gotten into making my own tomato sauces yet, so for now I use pasta sauce.    I like most of my food both sweet and spicy, so adding honey or molasses would certainly add to that, but would it moisten it up a bit as well or no?  I also generally add a bit of cumin to the meat, sometimes a little bit of sesame oil, I doubt either of those add to or detract from the moisture level though.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 3, 2009)

Bake them covered with foil rather than open.  Drizzle a little chicken or beef broth over the peppers to add some moisture and flavor.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 3, 2009)

Dryness will be the LEAST of your worries if you're doing them in the crockpot.  I did stuffed peppers ONCE in the crockpot - NEVER AGAIN.  They were SO soft, & surrounded by SO much liquid after even less than the prescribed cooking time was up that they were more like Stuffed Pepper Soup.

So I've gone back to my original way of doing them, which is to use cooked rice, & mix that into COOKED ground turkey (I never stuff peppers with raw meat) with sauteed chopped onion, seasonings, etc., etc.  I then drizzle them with some extra-virgin olive oil, tomato sauce, & grated cheese & bake until peppers are tender & stuffing is heated through.  They've never been dry, & ground turkey can be just as dry as ground buffalo.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 4, 2009)

Adding finely chopped onions and green peppers to the meat will help make it moist.


----------



## 2saucy (Oct 4, 2009)

I agree no crockpot & no pressure cooker. Pure mush results for both. I make my filling the same as my meat loaf. When I use rice, which isn't all the time, I add very little because it expands so much. I add breadcrumbs, Italian seasoning, garlic powder, salt & pepper, a couple of eggs and tomato sauce to moisten well.


----------

